# Franklin Armory’s ‘Reformation’ Non-Rifles Non-Shotguns Are Now Available



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...on-non-rifles-non-shotguns-are-now-available/


----------

